# AutoRoute Europe 2007



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

I downloaded the new AutoRoute Europe 2007 to see what improvements have been made on the old pre 2000 version I have used for years on my laptop.

Although the maps are much better and it now has the facility to link up with a GPS receiver it doesn't list campsites in its places of interest menu!!?

Very disappointing on that score


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

DandM,

If you visit this site >> Click Here << you will find map push pins for both Caravan Club and Camping and Caravanning Club main sites as well as their respective CL's & Cs's, also 3604 French Campsites.

The site owner John Harrison is in my mind a saint providing so much information for free and well worth of a 'thank you' if you use his downloads. 

There are also 15 Autoroute map pushpin downloads on this site you can also download.

A couple show CC & C&CC sites but do not include as much information as the Jollyinteresting downloads nor do they include the CL & CS's.


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Mick for a brilliant link. I will most certainly email Mr Harrison to thank and congratulate him on his efforts.

I actually wondered if someone may have done this but thought the huge amount of time and effort would be too much.

Many thanks again


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I have moved this from the members bar as it will be of use to others I'm sure...Hope that's ok  

MHS...Rob


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Microsoft have not included campsites since the 2000 version that is why I still use it for planning purposes but not for navigation. You can run two versions together if you want to.

peedee


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Mick_P.... it's a gem of a site


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I was pondering getting the prog with the GPS dongle for around £50 and with a laptop I understand it speaks to you like the Tom Tom.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Pusser,
Me to, got the laptop and Autoroute plus a dongle are a whole lot cheaper than a Tom Tom thingy.
Norman :roll:


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

*Update*

Just an update, I have downloaded both the Caravan Club and French Campsite files and have them entered into the new version of AutoRoute.
What an absolutely brilliant piece of work this gentleman has compiled.

As he says on his webpage, its not complete and he intends to update as he acquires more information, well I hope I can help him in some small way with this. I will certainly try.

I think it was correct to move this thread as the information will prove invaluable to many campers.

and yes, it does speak to you Pusser.

Thanks again Mick and I have sent an email thanking John Harrison for his magnificent efforts.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

TUCANO said:


> Pusser,
> Me to, got the laptop and Autoroute plus a dongle are a whole lot cheaper than a Tom Tom thingy.
> Norman :roll:


That just may be the push I needed. "Dear Santa, " .......


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Update*



DandM said:


> Thanks again Mick and I have sent an email thanking John Harrison for his magnificent efforts.


DandM,

No problem, thank you for sending John that e-mail after all he's done all the hard work.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi which site did you download from please? I do need to update my software as 2002.

Thanks 
Alan


----------



## 101939 (Nov 27, 2006)

In the process of buying the new Autoroute, to get updated from the 2006 version. We use this constantly on our small laptop, It is a absolute life saver. We have yet to use it in the new van but sure its going to be fab!
Its good for just knowing where you are even if you don't use the direction functionality. I think we are also going to get the bundle so can have a new GPS dongle. can be found here


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi 
its only £33 at amazon
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Microsoft-689-00901-AutoRoute-2007-PC/dp/B000JK64B0


----------



## 101939 (Nov 27, 2006)

dont think that includes the gps which is what im after :roll:


----------

